
Google rejected Attentat 1942 due to Nazi references - toku
https://twitter.com/CharlesGames_cz/status/1284116775702077440
======
fk6aaa545c
Make it open source and put it on put it F-Droid.

But seriously, this is what it takes to most of the poeple to understand why
those nerdy geeks complain about security and decentralization - only after it
hits them personally ....

